# Liquid Egg Whites - A Couple of Questions



## CommMajor101 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I bought some liquid egg whites for a diet I'm on, but have a few questions. 1) how much of the liquid equals how many actual eggs? 2) do you scramble the egg whites in the same way you would regular eggs and 3) can I put them in the microwave to cook the scrambled eggs?
 
Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2009)

1/4 cup equals one egg.

Scrambling is not necessary, they already are

Microwaving is OK.  Cook a little, stir cook, a little more, stir.  Repeat until done.


----------



## CommMajor101 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fabulous! Thank you!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

Doesn't the package say somewhere on it?  I use them, but I don't have a container to check at the moment.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 24, 2009)

Good to know, thanks Andy. Am considering buying liquid egg whites as well.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 24, 2009)

my dd really enjoyed them, when she was on the low chol diet


----------



## Claire (Jan 26, 2009)

I buy the "EggBeaters" often (which are just colored egg whites) and it is 1/4 c = 1 egg, more or less (remember that whole eggs come in a large variety of sizes, but for using in recipes the above formula will work).  Yes, you can scramble just like regular eggs, omlets sometimes actually come out better.  Yes, you can microwave, but just as with whole eggs, they might come out a little rubbery.  If you are scrambling, take them out and mix them up periodically.


----------



## jeffturner (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks you very much Andy


----------



## machx (Feb 10, 2009)

Problem I have with these is that they stick to the pan more so than regular eggs


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree re: the sticking.  Husband uses the egg white products exclusively, while I remain a natural egg devotee.  Whenever I make omelets, mine slides out of the non-stick pan like magic; his ALWAYS sticks unless I use butter (REAL butter) in the pan, which sort of defeats the health purposes of using the egg whites in the first place. . . .


----------



## Scotch (Feb 10, 2009)

That stuff makes great omelets. They look a little odd at first because of the color, but they taste about the same as regular eggs. When you're on a diet, adding a few mushrooms, tomatoes, onions, green peppers, etc., can make life a lot more interesting. 

Oh, yeah -- and Tabasco Sauce. Most people don't realize it, but chickens invented eggs to give humans an excuse to eat Tabasco Sauce.


----------



## Claire (Feb 11, 2009)

We tend to use the egg beaters not so much because of the cholesterol or fat reduction, but because with only two of us in the house, they keep in the freezer almost forever, so that when I need eggs for anything (from meat balls to bintzes), I have them on hand.  A dozen "fresh" eggs might last us months ... which kind of defeats the word "fresh"!


----------

